

How I Work, Part 1: Ruby - ddemaree
http://log.demaree.me/post/18318250240/how-i-work-part-1-ruby

======
mapleoin
_It’s not that I find these “setup” posts to be a form of pornography. They
are, and I do, but in this scenario I would be the porn star, not the lonely
guy who looks for tips on productivity blogs in lieu of an actual life._

Nice way to discredit your reader even before the post starts.

~~~
ddemaree
Thanks for the feedback; that line has been rewritten in the published post to
be less insulting.

